# Surf & Turf Campfire Style?



## cowgirl (Aug 28, 2009)

Some campfire food.... :)
I place bacon, onion, butter and seasonings in my split potatoes, then wrapped with foil...




Then started my skillet of mushrooms, garlic and green onions in butter...





Made my garlic butter....



Threw on some ribeyes and asparagus rubbed with oil and seasoned with cracked black pepper and kosher salt...



Then added my crab legs last.....they are already cooked, so I place them on last to warm up a bit and soak up the smokey flavor of the fire.






The bacon and onion stuffed potato, grilled ribeye with sauteed mushrooms, green onion and garlic, grilled asparagus, smokey crab legs with garlic butter...




I cut down a styrofoam cup to hold my garlic butter...



It was tasty! 




Thanks for checking out my surf and turf meal!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 28, 2009)

The leftover smoked crab made a nice snack the next day!


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 28, 2009)

all very nice cowgirl,   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






thats how I eat my leftover crab(if there is any) as well.


----------



## smokeguy (Aug 28, 2009)

Leftover?!?!?


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow!  That looks delicious, Jeanie. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Nice job, as usual!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok thats it !!!! I'm moving to Jeanie's house !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 lol awesome as always sweety..


----------



## bud lite (Aug 28, 2009)

cowgirl, you've done it again.

Is there no end to your talent?
I'm gettin' hungry just lookin' at those pictures.


----------



## smokester (Aug 28, 2009)

I have never had campfire food like that. HECK I haven't had a meal that looked that good dinning out..... 
Outstanding Cowgirl..


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 28, 2009)

WOW I'm going camping with you or aleast close to you. Thats totally awesome food not just campsite food jeanie. Very good choices too on the surf and tuff.


----------



## mrpinkdon'ttip (Aug 28, 2009)

Way to take it to the next level, cowgirl! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I really liked the next-day use of leftover crab as a bonus Q-view.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gives me great ideas for next week's trip to Northern Mich.


----------



## rivet (Aug 28, 2009)

Unspeakably good! Amazingly awesome. Some kind of campfire feast! You can put together some beautiful food no matter what, and those potatoes are a great idea. Got to try them. Points, of course


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you for the kind comments and points folks! It was a fun camp out.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 28, 2009)

Dang it I missed my invite again darn mailman 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It looks like a great feast!!


----------



## gnubee (Aug 28, 2009)

As always I am in Awe. You, not Rachael Ray, are my culinary Hero!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks Piney and Gnu!!  Here's some more fire cooking I did while camping...  http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/...1_archive.html

We all ate a lot and drank... a bit. lol

It was fun.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey Jeanie, it looks great as usual. Thanks for sharing the Q-view.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey Dan, How are ya doin'? Good to see ya.   Thanks!


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok you are cought red handed.  Enough food for three or more....spill it!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 28, 2009)

lol Scott!!  I was told awhile back that I do not put enough food on my plates for pics, so I pile it on now! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'd share with you if you lived closer.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks Great, Sure woulda liked to have taken you on some of the camp outs I been on,  I always prayed to make it back to McDonalds on ours, they had better food... LOL


----------



## mgwerks (Aug 28, 2009)

How come you are never around when we camp?  I take a kitchen but never have your magic.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you Paul and Mark!!

Mark, It's pretty hot down your way. If you see a tent with an AC, it's me.


----------



## mgwerks (Aug 29, 2009)

Wouldn't be the first one I've seen, Jeanie.

We are going for 5 days next weekend.


----------



## ronp (Aug 29, 2009)

Awful nice smoke Jeanie. I wish Carol would eat asparagus.


----------



## beerbelly (Aug 29, 2009)

Cowgirl-- " You are the Lady " by far!!  Each time I think you can not out do your last one, you out-do-it again. Wowwww  thanks for sharing


----------



## rdevous (Aug 29, 2009)

Cowgirl..............You can camp with me anytime.....I'll even clean the pans!   Oh yeah!!!  Crab legs on a camping trip...we can do that!!!  You know that she has a tub of sour cream in that cooler!!  There is just something about a stuffed baked potato and sour cream!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....gotta go to Staples for another keyboard...between this forum and the Bradley Smoker forum...I need to join  the "Keyboard of the Month"...no no..."Keyboard of the Week" Club to keep up with my drooling!

Ray


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 29, 2009)

Mark, that sounds like fun. I'm ready to go again. Hope you take some pics for us. :)

Thank you Ron!

BeerBelly, you are so kind, Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ray, welcome to the forum! Thank you too for the kind words. Just let me know when you're going and I'll be ready. lol  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






(I DID have sour cream. lol)


----------



## shriv (Aug 29, 2009)

cowgirl,
paper plates just don't do that justice! That's a $100 bucks in any good restaurant!
shriv


----------



## fire it up (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, I don't know what to say besides WOW!
Maybe, Deliciously WOW!  How about, that looks absolutely fantastic.
Yeah, I think that's the one because that truly does look absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## alx (Aug 29, 2009)

DITTO Brother...Jeanie sets the bar and we try to follow


----------

